# Text datei in java jar datei einbinden



## maXXX12345 (24. Jan 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bitte um Hilfestellung bei folgendem problem:

Einige klassen von mir benötigen text aus einer textdatei welche lokal gespeichert wird. Wie schaffe ich es, dass diese text dateien ins jar paket kommen, damit die quasi bei ausführen auf anderen pc ebenfalls ohne extra speichern vorhanden sind? Bzw. was muss ich dann am code ändern?

Vielen dank im voraus!

Mfg max


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jan 2013)

In ein zur Laufzeit geladenes Jar-File kannst du nichts speichern, und du kannst sie auch nicht löschen.
Für das, was du vor hast, müsstest du eine Kopie der Jar-Datei erzeugen und dort die Textdatei zusätzlich hinein speichern.


----------



## maXXX12345 (25. Jan 2013)

Also ists einfacher das teil als string in die klasse hineienzuladen = einzugeben), dort zu speichern und dann die änderungen zu bestimmen....

danke für die info!

mfg


----------



## Akeshihiro (25. Jan 2013)

Moment mal. Wenn du an der Textdatei nichts ändern willst, sondern diese nur zum Auslesen von irgendwelchen Informationen nutzt, dann kannst du die Textdatei schon mit ins Jar packen.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre die Textdatei im Projekt mit in einen Source-Folder zu packen, dann sollte die IDE (falls du eine benutzt) die mit in das Jar einfügen.
Falls du keine IDE nutzt oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen das anders machen möchtest, könntest du dir auch das Kommandozeilen-Tool [c]jar[/c] anschauen.
Als letzte Möglichkeit könntest du, falls du z. B. das Projekt gar nicht selbst entwickelst, sondern eine bestehende Jar abändern willst, die Jar mit einem entsprechenden Tool ala 7-Zip und Co bearbeiten und die Textdatei einsetzen.


----------



## maXXX12345 (25. Jan 2013)

Danke.... Genau danach hab ich gesucht


----------

